# older rat lethargic and not eating



## Allora (Jan 31, 2014)

I have five rats total, 3 girls in one cage and 2 boys in the cage right next to them (space in between). My oldest rat, Molly, is the only one having this issue that I'm about to tell you about. I adopted her already grown, and the previous owner had her for about 1 1/2- 2 years, and she didn't say but I think she got her grown also. All the other rats are very young, under 6 months. 
Molly is always very active, she hangs from the top of her cage and sits on my shoulder, she hates eating outside of her cage (she only wants to eat in the privacy of her igloo). Whenever I open the cage she'll come running, no matter which door I open, which there are three doors. I know she likes her food because she's been eating it for a while. She loves food, actually. 
I give my rats food at night and in the morning, and it's night time right now. Now it's super late. And when I put the food in she didn't come running to the door, and I put in a new toy/hammock (it's a plastic basket that I can hang) and she still didn't come. When I lifted up her igloo she was just laying there. She eyes were open and she was breathing, she just wasn't moving. And when I lifted her up she was completely limp. She hates being picked up with one hand, which is what I did because of where she was, and she didn't fuss at all. She felt much skinnier than she felt to me yesterday, which I think is because of her being so lethargic (I've had dogs that were sick and they'd get the same way) because she was fine eight wise, she's a little chubby actually. She cuddled right into my chest instead of looking around and exploring. She wouldn't even sniff the food I offered her. She took the treats right away and ate about half of eat (two treats) and then she didn't even look at the treats. I put her back in the cage for a few minutes and got some veggies and cheerios and things I thought she'd like and would give her some energy. She drank some water and then went back to igloo and didn't eat again (though at first she did should a little interest) and so after a bit I picked her back up and cuddled with her for hours. She was inside my shirt and she didn't move hardly at all, every once and a while though she's explore for a minute but that was it. She didn't pee or poop, either, but she never does outside the cage. She's back in her cage for the moment cause I was starting to fall asleep and didn't wanna roll on her. 
There were no abnormal breathing sounds or pattern (though she might be breathing fast, or I might be paranoid about it). She doesn't have wet tail or anything like that. She had red stuff around her nails, nose, and eyes which I believe to be that stuff they secrete when stressed because there were no wounds on her or the other rats, the red was all dry. Nothing seems wrong other than the obvious. 
Could this just possibly be old age?
There's no vet that will take rats near by. I have no idea what to do. She cage mates are grooming her at the moment, they loves them so much and they love her. I'm terrified of loosing her. If it's old age there may not be much I can do, but I have to at least try. Anything would be a major help.


----------



## Allora (Jan 31, 2014)

New update:

I checked on her right after writing this and she was on her side not moving, breathing fast, and wasn't getting up. The younger two were playing and knocked her over. I picked her up and she perked up. I put her in a box because I don't have spare cage and she's sitting normally. but her breathing is still fast and she isn't moving anywhere again.


----------



## Allora (Jan 31, 2014)

This is happening so fast  she was fine before I went to work...


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

There are no exotic vets nearby? She sounds really ill. Usually, when they're in pain they'll feel very thin and go lethargic. It may be her time or it may be a simple infection she's been hiding really well. How do her lungs sound?


----------



## Allora (Jan 31, 2014)

Her lungs sound clear, and no there's not one nearby. I live in a populated area but people in the area tend to go for dogs and cats, so exotic vets don't do well here so they don't set up here. I'm considered weird for having my rats.


----------



## Allora (Jan 31, 2014)

I think she may be disorientated. She's blinking one eye and then the other with a very noticeable delay in between.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She may have had a stroke. Have you called the normal vets? I did once in an emergency to find, despite being a dog/cat vet, the vet often saw rodents and other weird pets. 

http://www.ratfanclub.org/vetrefw.html
http://www.smallanimalchannel.com/c...rs-usa/veterinarian-directory.aspx#CALIFORNIA


----------



## Allora (Jan 31, 2014)

I have to wait it out a couple more hours before calling a vet at all, but I will try calling a vet as soon as one opens. How can you tell if she had a stroke? I know how to tell with people, but are rats any different? Cause if they aren't any different this doesn't seem like a stroke at all. She's disorientated but that's really it. She seems alert otherwise, which is probably terrifying for her.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://ratguide.com/health/neurological/stroke.php


----------



## Allora (Jan 31, 2014)

Lethargic, odd breathing pattern, and change in behavior are the only things that fit. Those seem too general to me... though so would have been at risk for it. When I got her she was a fat, her previous owner didn't have a wheel for her and have her really fattening treats all the time. She's been a healthier weight sense being with me. But still, obesity and age are two factors.


----------



## Allora (Jan 31, 2014)

She moved herself from one side of the cage to the other, so she's able to move. She did it a bit slow, but she still did it. So it's more like she doesn't want to move I think.


----------



## Allora (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you, btw, for trying to help.


----------



## Allora (Jan 31, 2014)

And now I thin you're right, it's a stroke. I thought she was moving slow out of pain, she can move her from legs fine. She back leg and tail aren't moving at all. I think I'm going to try to puree some food and see if she'll lick it up. Maybe it's too hard on her to eat hard food now.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Do you have any children's ibuprofen, and an idea of her weight?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If you can get your hands on it, nutrical paste for puppys or kittens can provide dense nutrients to a rat whose not eating. Also, soy milk and rice cereal (for babies) is a big boost, and it's like an oatmeal so not very hard. Mix it with raw honey or the nutrical or both and you get a dense meal and the honey can act as a minor fight against infections.

The ibuprofen can relieve pain and if you've an antiinflammatory it can help her regain the use of her legs. If not, call a vet and see if they'll give her a steroid injection.


----------



## Allora (Jan 31, 2014)

I have baby Tylenol and that's it. I can get the childrens ibuprofen, though. I'll make her that food mix asap. She's starting to move around the box I put her in. I'm going to get her a new cage with more floor space and not so many levels. I'm just so glad she'll be all right. I hope she regains control of the leg, if not then I'll just take extra care of her. As long as I can get her to eat that's what matters the most atm. Thank you so much!!I'll put updates on here soon


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She can regain control of the leg, possibly. Steroids help. She can still live with her friends, just be sure food and water is available everywhere (every level) and to offer hide houses and low hammocks. Being alone may make her get sick quicker, with stress.


----------



## Allora (Jan 31, 2014)

I want to put her with her friends, but they're very young and active and they've already knocked her over a few times and she can't get up on her own. I wont keep her away from them all the time, but in general she needs a one level cage now. The levels are dangerous, if she tries to crawl up at all she could fall and hurt herself more, and it has a deep bed pan so the water bottle even on the bottom level would be too difficult for her to get to. They knock her over a lot and then she can't get up and she needs a larger ground area so she has a chance to move around when I'm not home so that she can get some exercise and have a higher chance of walking again.
I'm calling vets and trying to get a steroid for her to help with her leg also. 

She's in a blanket on my bed atm, she's still stressed and that link you gave me said to keep them warm (but not too warm) and the blanket is warm and dark. It seems to be helping with her stress level.


----------



## Allora (Jan 31, 2014)

She didn't make it... she passed away just a few minutes ago...


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm sorry


----------



## Allora (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you, I'm on a rat group on fb and I was told they can some times have a second or even third stroke in the following 24-72 hours and if that was the case she wasn't strong enough for it. I had a hard time letting go, but she was an older rat and I suppose it was just her time. I miss her dearly though and of course it's still heart breaking. I tried, though, and I gave her a good life here.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm so so sorry, I read all this and was hopeful then it crashed around me. I'm crying silently for the both of you, you're in my thoughts


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm sorry - just try to think of the good times you had with her.


----------

